# قررت أن أكون مسيحي



## ++Narawas++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا قررت أن أكون مسيحي

للأنني قرأت أشياء كثيرة تثبت بأن المسيحية الدين الصحيح 

أنا أعرف الوصايا العشرة  

و لكن كيف أعبد الرب



أنا سجلت في موقع إسمه معرفة و هو موقع مسيحي فيه أشياء رائعة عن المسيحية  

و موقع أخر أيضا 

لقد قرأت فيه بأن كل من آمنوا بالرب 

غير الله حياتهم 

و لقد قرأت قصصهم 

و قررت أن أكون مسيحي


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبروك عليك الخلاص 
ان شالله الاعضاء رح يساعدوك ..*


----------



## الروح النارى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

فارس التنين قال:


> أنا قررت أن أكون مسيحي
> 
> للأنني قرأت أشياء كثيرة تثبت بأن المسيحية الدين الصحيح
> 
> ...


 

*نتمنى يكون ايمانك من القلب*

*اما كيف تعبد الرب*

*" أطلبوا الرب مادام يوجد ادعوه فهو قريب "*

*تسليم ذاتك للرب يقود دفة حياتك*

​


----------



## السـامرية (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووووووك عليك الخلاص
مبروك عليك نعمة المسيح
الاعضاء هنا هايساعدوك زى ماساعدونى
*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبروووك عليك نعمة المسيحية 
هنا في المنتدى كثيرون قبلوا نور المسيح و اتوه عطشى للحياة 

المسيحية هي حياة اكثر من ان تكون دين 

كلم الرب من قلبك فهو لك و انت له 
و اي مساعدة تحتاجها فنحن بالخدمة فهناك قسم خاص بالاسئلة المسيحية 

ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس في كل حين

اقرأ هذا الموضوع للمساعدة 
كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟ ​*


----------



## صوت الرب (25 سبتمبر 2010)

فارس التنين قال:


> أنا قررت أن أكون مسيحي
> 
> للأنني قرأت أشياء كثيرة تثبت بأن المسيحية الدين الصحيح
> 
> ...


مبروك خلاصك و ان كانت
لديك أي أسئلة فلا تتردد في طرحها


----------



## ++Narawas++ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*كيف أعبد الرب يسوع المسيح من دون الذهاب للكنيسة؟ 

أو كيف أطلب من الله شيئا؟*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

فارس التنين قال:


> *كيف أعبد الرب يسوع المسيح من دون الذهاب للكنيسة؟
> 
> أو كيف أطلب من الله شيئا؟*


*
قراءة الانجيل تكفيك اذا كانت ظروفك صعبة و يستحيل ذهابك للكنيسة 
مع انه لا بد من الذهاب للاحتفال في القداس الالهي مع جماعة المؤمنين ففيه الراحة النفسية 

اما عن الطلب .. فاعتبر الله صديقك و حبيبك .. لا تجعل قيود و شعائر و كلام محفوظ غيبا يقف حاجزا بينكما 

في المسيحية لا يوجد قيود بين الانسان و الله نستطيع ان نخاطب الله كما نشاء 
انظر جمال الرب و ماذا قال لنا :

" لا ادعوكم عبيدا فيما بعد بل احباء لأن العبد لا يعرف ماذا يفعل سيده " 

نحن أحباء لله و لسنا عبيدا له .. ​*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> قراءة الانجيل تكفيك اذا كانت ظروفك صعبة و يستحيل ذهابك للكنيسة
> مع انه لا بد من الذهاب للاحتفال في القداس الالهي مع جماعة المؤمنين ففيه الراحة النفسية
> 
> ...



*:new5: ربنا يعوض محبتك :new5:

أشكرك على كل المعلومات سأقرأه على النت *

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد*


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

فارس التنين قال:


> أنا قررت أن أكون مسيحي
> 
> للأنني قرأت أشياء كثيرة تثبت بأن المسيحية الدين الصحيح
> 
> ...




الرب قريب لمن يدعوه​


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2010)

راجع الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟
و من ثم ارجع هنا و اطرح اي سؤال يواجهك.
الرب ينور طريقك.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

فارس التنين قال:


> *كيف أعبد الرب يسوع المسيح من دون الذهاب للكنيسة؟
> 
> أو كيف أطلب من الله شيئا؟*



*قراءة العهد الجديد
التكلم مع الرب كصديق

مشاهدة المواقع المسيحية على النت

[URL="http://www.rakoty.net/"]كنيسة مارجرجس بث مباشر

كنيسة مارمرقس
[/URL]

كنيسة الأنبا تكلا

القنوات الفضائية المسيحية



​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا هو افضل قرار


----------



## Thunder Coptic (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يباركك اخى ويثبت خطواتك على الايمان السليم


----------



## مسرة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح
انا ايضا اتسال اخي
لماذا و ماذا شفت شئ بالمسيحية جذبك؟
ماذا كانت ديانتك قبل الان؟
ما هو شعورك في هذه الايام بعدما اقبلت على هذا القرار؟

اتمنى الرب يساعدك و يسندك


----------

